# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Painted Skin: The Resurrection 2012 720p BluRay DTS x264-HDChina

## panda126

Câu chuyện không có gì đột phá so với phần một nhưng nhờ vào hiệu ứng hình ảnh dàn dựng công phu hơn cùng sức hút từ Triệu Vy - Châu Tấn - Trần Khôn - Dương Mịch, 'Họa bì 2' vẫn dễ dàng bội thu phòng vé.

Năm 2008, Họa bì - bộ phim liêu trai của điện ảnh Hoa ngữ - khi ra mắt đã đạt được những thành công lớn về doanh thu. Chỉ riêng việc đây là bộ phim đầu tiên mà hai nàng Hoa đán nổi tiếng, Triệu Vy và Châu Tấn, đóng cùng nhau đã là một yếu tố câu khách. Sự góp mặt của Trần Khôn tạo nên một chuyện tình tay ba đầy bi kịch với vô số cảnh nóng càng khiến cho Họa bì trở thành một tác phẩm khó có ai có thể "cưỡng lại". Sau bốn năm, bộ ba Triệu Vy - Châu Tấn - Trần Khôn tiếp tục trở lại trong Họa bì 2, với sự xuất hiện của một mỹ nhân mới là Dương Mịch, người sở hữu lượng fan tuổi teen đông đảo.

Trong Họa bì 2, Châu Tấn vào vai Tiểu Duy, một con hồ ly tu luyện nghìn năm, bị giam giữ dưới hồ băng bởi vi phạm nguyên tắc của yêu giới. Một ngày, điểu yêu Tước Nhi (Dương Mịch) phá vỡ mặt hồ băng và giải thoát cho Tiểu Duy. Để trở thành người, Tiểu Duy phải tìm được ai đó tự nguyện dâng hiến trái tim cho cô. Cuộc gặp gỡ với Tĩnh công chúa (Triệu Vy) làm cho khát khao trở thành người của Tiểu Duy trở nên mãnh liệt hơn bao giờ hết. Tĩnh công chúa sở hữu trái tim nóng rực, có thể sưởi ấm và làm tan chảy băng giá. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2371411 Ratings: 5.6/10 from 237 users Thể loại: Fantasy | Mystery | Romance

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - Painted Skin: The Resurrection 2012 720p BluRay DTS x264-HDChina
FS - Painted Skin: The Resurrection 2012 720p BluRay DTS x264-HDChina Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - Painted Skin: The Resurrection 2012 720p BluRay DTS x264-HDChina*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

